# security cameras



## daveycrockett (Oct 29, 2014)

when i was young there were none at all even in stores..now it seems there is one everywhere you look...especially here in ny..in the city there are ten on every corner...you cant go anywhere without being documented somehow...just sayin


----------



## Dmac (Oct 29, 2014)

and they are getting cheaper and cheaper all the time. so even little mom and pop joints are getting them. I've got one to watch the front of the house and driveway.


----------



## spectacular (Oct 29, 2014)

voyeurism plain & simple


----------



## Ristoncor (Nov 1, 2014)

It's so true. My town got a new school, three hundred cameras and three floors. That's a hundred cameras on each floor. You can't escape them.


----------



## PeripateticPrice (Nov 1, 2014)

From my experience most places have them but only about half of them have them working. Even bigger stores just use them for show, a friend of mine worked for a big name office supply chain store any the cameras there didn't work. Someone got away with over $1000 of Mac merchandise buy someone walking right out the front door. 2 other places i worked at had them for show too but they were smaller stores.


----------



## Ristoncor (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah I was reading a thread on shoplifting somewhere, it said that the reflective domes are never actual cameras, they're specifically dummies.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 12, 2014)

Welcome to Big Brother, and 1984(+30 yrs). ::nailbiting::
Alex


----------

